# you know what they say... never throw an egg away



## turtlelady80 (Sep 11, 2014)

I found an egg that was dropped by one of my yellow foots about 5 months ago. No biggie. Put it in the incubator. Months go by...I candle lit it at about 3 months.... and nothing. No signs of life what so ever. I then kind of forgot about it, thinking it was no good. But it wasn't molding so I figured what the hell, I'll keep it. A month goes by... (it's been 4 months at this point) I candle lit it again. I saw red veins everywhere!!! (Now typically this 4 month old YF egg should have been hatched by now and it's just starting!) Incredible!!! I get so excited, I take it out to re wet the "now dry vermiculite" and what do I do!!!??? I accidentally bump the egg and it rolls across my kitchen counter.... grrrrrrrr...it's DOOMED right!!?? WRONG!!!

It is now about 5 1/2 months, I just candle lit it and saw the baby shift inside all is good..... after all that! 
It's my "MAGIC MIRACLE BABY"


----------



## G-stars (Sep 11, 2014)

Keep us updated on him. Good luck.


----------



## turtlelady80 (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks G-stars I will. My estimated guess, it'll hatch sometime in the beginning of December...we'll see!


----------



## Moozillion (Sep 12, 2014)

WOO HOO!!! That'll be one special tort baby!!!!


----------



## SUPER TURTLE ME (Sep 13, 2014)

so intresting


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 13, 2014)

Oh how cool & how lucky!! Congrats


----------



## Kathy Coles (Sep 13, 2014)

I wonder if it will come out dancing, a la Happy Feet. LOL Keep us posted.


----------



## turtlelady80 (Sep 14, 2014)

Kathy Coles said:


> I wonder if it will come out dancing, a la Happy Feet. LOL Keep us posted.



I was hoping wings LOL


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 15, 2014)

Wow, that is one special egg... good luck with your little guy!! I hope he hatches out okay


----------



## turtlelady80 (Sep 23, 2014)

Well....YOU KNOW WHAT THEY SAY.. NEVER COUNT YOUR "TORTS" BEFORE THEY HATCH.....
Unfortunately my magic miracle egg didn't make it. I opened up the incubator to let in some fresh air, took a wiff and....stunk bad. I opened the egg up to find a deceased yellowfoot. The yolk sac was not the norm. It was black...? I don't know what that could mean but it was very smelly and it just sucked. My poor little trooper didn't make it after all...just thought I'd give you guys an update.


----------



## wellington (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh man, I was checking in to see where this thread had gone. So, sorry. You both gave it a good fight though.


----------



## littleginsu (Sep 23, 2014)

So sorry the little one did not make it, you put up one helluva fight though.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh..so sorry to hear about the lil yellowfoot


----------



## Moozillion (Sep 24, 2014)

So sorry to hear the little one didn't make it. But you gave it a gallant try!!


----------

